# Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?



## dorschman (16. Oktober 2005)

wie kann ich meine rollen optimal bespulen ?
bisher habe ich mich immer auf das augenmaß meines
angelgeraetehaendlers verlassen aber jetzt wollte ich 
mich mal selbst daran wagen und habe dazu fragen hinsichtlich
des optimalen backings.

Die Spulen meiner Daiwa Tournament 5000 Rollen
haben ein fassungsvermoegen von 
250 mtr. 0,40 mm
330 mtr. 0,35 mm

meine frage: wieviel mtr 35 er muss ich aufspulen
damit noch platz fuer eine 220 mtr Keule 57 auf 28 ist ???

und wie sieht es bei geflochtener aus
wenn ich z. b. mit 15 er fireline fischen will.
wieveil fireline tut man auf die spule ? 300 mtr ?
wieviel mtr backing brauche ich dann ?

Bin fuer jeden Tip dankbar 

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## haukep (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Ich habe ca. 250 Meter 0,32er mono und dann kommen ca 250 Meter 0,12er Fireline. Dann noch 7 Meter Fireline in 32´und fertig  Ich fische übrigens Shimano Ultegra 10000 XT!


----------



## McKay (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

moin,
falls du 2 Spulen hast,spule das ganze einfach verkehrtrum auf,erst die Keule,und dann die Backingschnur.Nun einfach von der ersten Spule auf die zweite umspulen,bis zur Keulenschnur.Dann einfach den Abstand zwischen Backingschnur und Spulenaußenrand messen.Diesen Abstand auf der anderen Spule markieren,und bis zur Markierung mit Backingschnur füllen,nun sollte das ganze passen.


----------



## haukep (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*



			
				McKay schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> falls du 2 Spulen hast,spule das ganze einfach verkehrtrum auf,erst die Keule,und dann die Backingschnur.Nun einfach von der ersten Spule auf die zweite umspulen,bis zur Keulenschnur.Dann einfach den Abstand zwischen Backingschnur und Spulenaußenrand messen.Diesen Abstand auf der anderen Spule markieren,und bis zur Markierung mit Backingschnur füllen,nun sollte das ganze passen.




Mal eben zu Deiner Signatur: Wo stammt das denn her?


----------



## Koschi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

§ 328 Strafgesetzbuch: Unerlaubter Umgang mit radioaktiven Stoffen und anderen gefährlichen Stoffen und Gütern. :q


----------



## Waldi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Warum haben denn eigentlich manche Brandungsrollen ein Fassungsvermögen von 400m 0,35 Mono ???????

Gruß Waldi


----------



## haukep (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*



			
				Koschi schrieb:
			
		

> § 328 Strafgesetzbuch: Unerlaubter Umgang mit radioaktiven Stoffen und anderen gefährlichen Stoffen und Gütern. :q



Geilo


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum haben denn eigentlich manche Brandungsrollen ein Fassungsvermögen von 400m 0,35 Mono ???????


Zum einen weden B-Rollen auch zum Karpfen/ Waller -Angeln benutzt, zum anderen erreicht mann bekantlich mit größeren Spulendurchmessern größere Weiten und der Nebeneffekt der Größe ist eben auch das hohe Fassungsvermögen.


----------



## MichaelB (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Moin,

wenn es nur um die Eignung für wirklich weite Würfe ginge... ich habe auch geschluckt, als auf meinen 5500 Emblem 600m 30er verschwunden sind -die Hälfte hätte m.E. auch gereicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Ja sicher  Michael , nur das würde die Breite der Einsatzmöglichkeiten der Rolle einschränken.Gut , demjenigen der nur B-Angeln machen will wärs wurscht.


----------



## Pixelschreck (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Moin!
Ich mach das auch so mit der Ersatzspule. Erst die Wurfschnur drauf dann die ca 250 m Hauptschnur und zu Schluß mit irgendwas aus der Kiste was so ähnliche Tragkraft hat als Unterschnur auffüllen bis der Spulenrand erreicht ist. Das Ganze dann auf die eigentliche Spule umgespult und gut.
Ich hab 250m Fireline ohne Schlagschnur und den Rest 40ger no Name.
Wichtig ist das die Schnur unter einer gewissen Spannung (wie beim normalen Einkurbeln) mit der Rolle aufgespult wird, damit die Wicklungen gleich richtig zu liegen kommen. Vor dem ersten Beködern die Schnur einige Mahle mit max.Blei weit, weit auswerfen und gleichmässig einholen (einwerfen).

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## Pete (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

die frage von dorschmann hätte ich demnächst auch ins board gestellt...ich habe ne ultegra 10000 und eine 12000...die eine is schon relativ perfekt bespult (so im laden erworben)...wieviel 30er mono muss ich auf die 10000er in etwa unterspulen, wenn ich eine 220 er keule 0,57-0,30 fischen möchte???

by the way...ich lese immer wieder von geflochtenen schnüren...viele fischen mit 0,17er fireline....ist das nicht zu derb???


----------



## uwe103 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

@MichaelB

Hallo Micha,

fischt Du 0,30er Mono und die evtl. beim Brandungsfischen?...|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Hi Pete,


> ich lese immer wieder von geflochtenen schnüren...viele fischen mit 0,17er fireline....ist das nicht zu derb???


Für`s reine Angeln auf jeden Fall:JA! Nur was machste wenn die Montage der Meinung ist sie hätte keine Lust mehr zurückzukommen ?Und mit der ihr angeborenen Boshaftigkeit setzt sie sich viel lieber weit draußen fest.Dann wirste froh sein wenn du ne Schnur mit entsprechend Tragkraft auf der Rolle hast.Denn nur so kannste die festsitzende Montage zur Aufgabe zwingen...........


----------



## Gast 1 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Das Bespulen "verkehrt herum" macht Sinn und man braucht das ja auch nur einmal machen. Danach immer wieder am Knoten neu anknoten.

Noch ein Tip fr die Weitwerfer:

Den Knoten mit einem winzigen Stück Tesa berkleben, dann läuft die Schnur besser ab.

Geflochtene mag ich nicht in der Brandung:
Deutlich mehr Aussteiger und nur minimal höhere Wurfweite.


----------



## dorschman (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Brandungspapst Stefan Rathje schreibt zu dem Thema Rollen bespulen
in der aktuellen K & K (Nr. 20)

"*Die Unterschnur (Fuellschnur) muss dem Durchmesser der Hauptschnur
angepasst sein (gleicher oder kleinerer Durchmesser) sonst entsteht
ein unsauberes Wickelbild, da sich die Hauptschnur in die Unterschnur
einschneidet.*
Frueher hatte ich meine Rollen mal zu Minni Giesel (vieleicht einigen hier noch bekannt) zum bespulen gegeben, der hatte die backing schnur  noch immer mit klebeband abgeklebt 

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Pete (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

hi, gleiches habsch auch gerade beim studium der neuen k und k gelesen...einleuchtend is dat schon...ich versteh nur nicht, warum plötzlich so viele leude (angeblich) mit geflochtener in der brandung fischen...is das vielleicht auch n büschen mode und schick???

bei unsern profis wie aga und so is das ja vielleicht angemessen...aber als zwingend notwendig seh ich persönlich das nicht...


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*



> is das vielleicht auch n büschen mode und schick???


Ich würde eher sagen praktisch.Aber , als die ersten geflochtnen rauskamen haben viele das Zeug ausprobiert.Und auch genausoschnell wieder sein gelassen.Ich kann mich noch gut an gebrochenen Ruten und "zerschossenen" Rollen bei so manchen Angler erinnern.Ich selber nutze die Fireline seit 8 Jahren. Wenn ich hier bei uns am Strand langlaufe und beobachte , gehör ich zur Ausnahme.90% sehe ich immer noch mit mono unterwegs.


> bei unsern profis wie aga und so is das ja vielleicht angemessen...aber als zwingend notwendig seh ich persönlich das nicht...


Nein Notwendig ist das sicher nicht. Es geht auch anders...........
Aber , was für den "Profi" gut ist kann doch für "Ottonormal" nicht schlecht sein. Wem's gefällt und er damit klar kommt......................


----------



## Pixelschreck (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrollen optimal bespulen wie ?*

Moin zusammen!
Ich hab auch auch die Fireline schon seit Jahren und finde den geringeren Wind- und Ströhmungswiederstand beim Grundangeln nicht schlecht, ausserdem hält sie ungemein lange. Das Vorfach mache ich mit Amnesia und vor den Blei ein kleines Stückchen 35ger als Sollbruchstelle.
Bei 250m Hauptschnur sollte es keine große Rolle spielen ob die Unterschnur dicker ist, die bekomme ich nie zu sehen an unserer Küste. Aber die Unterschnur sollte auf jeden Fall straff gewickelt sein.


----------

